# Wago 750-841 WebVisu sehr langsamm



## c-teg74 (14 August 2011)

Hallo zusammen,

ich habe eine 750-841 mit einem Web Panel 1057 von Wago direkt an der Schaltanlage. Und man kann von Extern auf die Webvisu zugreifen. 
Die Webvisu und das Programm läuft einwandfrei.
Zur Zeit ist nur das Webpanel über einen Switch an die Steuerung angeschlossen. Das Panel reagiert sehr langsamm, Taster-reaktionen/Rückmeldungen dauern immer ca. 1-3 sec. Auch das Umschalten auf einer andere Seite dauert sehr lange. Wenn ich über den Webrowser vom meinen Laptop auch noch zugreife wird das ganze noch langsammer.
Gibt es da irgeneine Möglichkeiten das Panel zu Optimieren bzw. irgenwelche Einstellungen die ich am Panel noch vornehmen muss/kann? Oder ist das normal... ??

Gruß und Danke Carsten


----------



## IBFS (14 August 2011)

c-teg74 schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> 
> ich habe eine 750-841 mit einem Web Panel 1057 von Wago direkt an der Schaltanlage. Und man kann von Extern auf die Webvisu zugreifen.
> Die Webvisu und das Programm läuft einwandfrei.
> ...





An der 750-841 gibt es visutechnisch leider nicht zu optimieren.
Auch nicht mir PRIOs, das geht nur für die Programm-Tasks.

Ich hatte ein RCD-Modul an der 750-841. Wenn das aktiv war, war die 
VISU über WEB tot. Direkt über Codesys ging es, wenn auch dort sehr langsam.

Kontaktiere mal WAGO, damit die merken, dass es nicht nur "Einzelfälle" sind.

Es gibt einen Nachfolger zur 750-841. Exakte Bez. habe ich nicht zur Hand.
Mach Druck, vlt. bekommst du ein Testmuster.

Frank


----------



## Matze001 (14 August 2011)

750 - 880    -> Mit SD-Karten-Slot
750 - 881    -> Die "normale"
750 - 882    -> mit zwei Hardwaremässig getrennten Ethernet-Schnittstellen

Grüße

Marcel

P.S: Ob die aber mehr bei der Web-Visu bringen, bezweifle ich aber.


----------



## IBFS (15 August 2011)

Matze001 schrieb:


> 750 - 880    -> Mit SD-Karten-Slot
> 750 - 881    -> Die "normale"
> 750 - 882    -> mit zwei Hardwaremässig getrennten Ethernet-Schnittstellen
> 
> ...



Angeblich soll der  750 - 88x  5 mal schneller sein.  Leider ist aber 5 mal NULL = NULL. Daher kann man es nur ausprobieren.  ;-)

Frank


----------



## Matze001 (15 August 2011)

Faktor 2 wird von Wago als "Leistungssteigerung" angegeben.

Grüße

Marcel


----------



## IBFS (15 August 2011)

Matze001 schrieb:


> Faktor 2 wird von Wago als "Leistungssteigerung" angegeben.
> 
> Grüße
> 
> Marcel




..und Faktor 5 vom Marketing. 

Für einen Faktor 2 hätte man sich meines Erachtens eine Neuentwicklung sparen können.

Vielleicht gilt der F:5 nur in "einigen" Teilbereichen.

Frank


----------



## c-teg74 (16 August 2011)

Hallo und danke schon mal für die Antworten,

habe heute mit der Wago Hotline Telofoniert und denen das Problem Geschildert.
Der Tip bzw. Aussage von der Hotline war, dass PLC_PRG in der Taskonfiguration Aufzurufen und den Aufrufinterwall anzupassen.
Wenn die Webvisu nicht genug Zeit kriegt, kann das zu verzögerungen führen. So wie ich sie beschrieben habe.

Um die nötige Zeit festzustellen.
1. Online gehen und den den PLC Browser aufrufen.
2. TSK eingeben, es wird die Zykluszeit der einzelnen Tasks angezeigt.
3. Die durschnittliche Zykluszeit x 2,5 nehmen
4. Die errechnete Zeit in den Passenden Task eintragen.

Und ich muss sagen, es hat Funtioniert. Die verzögerung im WEB TP sind nur noch minimal und machen sich nur noch bemerkbar wenn die erstellte WEBVisu Seite große Daten zu verarbeiten hat. Ich habe die Zeitschaltuhr von Scheduller 3.lib genutzt, da merkt man es deutlich.
Auf dem Laptop hab ich keine erwähnenswerte Verzögerungen mehr festellen können.

Gruß an alle Carsten


----------



## berc (26 Februar 2012)

Hallo zusammen,

Sorry wenn ich den etwas älteren Beitrag wieder ausgrabe.

Meine Frage: Wo kann ich die errechnete Zeit in den passenden Task eintragen?

Gruss


----------



## Wu Fu (27 Februar 2012)

Versuchs mal damit.


----------



## Pruefstandsbauer (13 Januar 2014)

Hallo Forum!

Bitte entschuldigt, dass ich ein so altes Thema  ausgrabe, aber ich habe ein Problem mit der Reaktionsgeschwindigkeit  unseres Web-Panels:

Die Visualisierung auf dem Web-Panel reagiert  nur zeitverzögert. Eine knappe Sekunde vergeht häufig, was in unserer  Anwendung inakzeptabel ist.
Wenn ich mit meinem Laptop mittels Firefox auf die Visualisierung zugreife, reagiert diese jedoch einwandfrei.
Mit dem o.g. Verfahren konnte ich keine Abhilfe schaffen.

Hat jmd. eine Idee, was ich noch probieren könnte?

Grüße aus dem Sauerland!


----------



## IBFS (13 Januar 2014)

Pruefstandsbauer schrieb:


> Hat jmd. eine Idee, was ich noch probieren könnte?



Falls du noch eine -841 hast, dann austauschen gegen -881.
Mehr kann man dazu nicht mehr sagen. Leistungsfähigkeit
schlägt sich im Preis nieder. Will heißen, man kann für in 
Summe von 800€ kein Edel-SPS und ein HIGH-Speed Panel 
erwarten. Das WEB-Panel ist für "gelegentliches" Bedienen
gedacht aber nicht für ständiges maschinennahes Betätigen.


----------



## Pruefstandsbauer (17 Januar 2014)

*Web Visu WAGO am PC gut, aber am PANEL LANGSAM!*

Wir haben eine 750-881.

Das Merkwürdige ist, dass ich per Laptop mittels Firefox eine saubere Verbindung ohne Verzögerungen zu Stande bekomme.
Das Problem besteht an beiden Anlagen, in denen wir die Perspecto Web Panels einsetzen.

Mache ich etwas falsch bei den Einstellungen im Panel, sprich im WAGO Control Center?
Alles wie im Werkszustand, nur die entspr. Aufrufe im Autostart hinzugefügt, um die Visualisierung zu starten. 
Dort stehen nun:
- iesimple.exe
- CrEme
- paco.exe

BTW: Habt ihr die webvisu.htm angepasst? Und wie erreiche ich, dass das Wago Control Center beim booten nicht mehr angezeigt wird? schließlich soll der bediener nicht in den Einstellungen rumfummeln können. Der Haken bei "don´t start Win CE shell" ist gesetzt.


----------

